# septum gauging



## 3t87 (Jan 4, 2011)

i am in the process of stretching my septum, it was at a 4g and one night i got real shitty and stuck a 0g taper that was not a good idea 5mm to 8mm, not a good idea, well anyway it got severly painful and bloody and it fell out one night i was sleeping, i thought it closed up for sure and i did not have the 4g jewelry i had the nigh before cause i lost it and did not want to stick the 0g taper back through thinking it had already closed well 2 days ater i got me a 4g taper from a friend and i got it back through , that was 2 months ago and i am just wanting a little advice on if i should wait to stretch to a 2g,everyone tells me different shit but the best i have heard was the ptfe tape wrapping,just curious if any one has reccomendations,thanks


----------



## xbocax (Jan 5, 2011)

as for the nose its gunna hurt every time or at least pinch
just wait about 6 weeks on up beetween stretching
and try to stretch it when you have a runny nose
I was able to achieve this by eat spicy food or riding my bike in the cold
i wouldnt recommend tape for the nose 
Im up to a 7/16" as of now :]


----------

